# Homes needed for my pigeons



## Pigeon Lady (Nov 7, 2005)

Due to health problems, I need to find homes for most of my birds. I have some gorgeous mixed breeds, White Homers, Chinese Owls, Parlor Rollers, and West of England Tumblers. I live in Bloomington, Indiana. I would prefer not to have to ship, but will consider it for the right home.

These birds are currently used to living in a loft with a large fly pen, so I would prefer a similar set-up for them, but let me know your set-up and I will consider it if you can provide a good and loving home.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I'm Sure Good Homes Can Be Found. About How Many Birds
Do You Need To Place?
Do You need Them Placed In A New Home ASAP?

I Can't Help With These Birds I've Got Some New Birds Already coming In From FL. But Knowing These questions Could help Others help Place Them.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

im still looking for some fancys,the others i were soposed to get fell through,i havent heard from him since.they would have a loving home if you could send them to me in NY.


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

Hello, im in need of pairs, that will foster my youngins, i do have the loft of similiar status... i can and will feed and house the birds... how many are there???? i only have 3 pairs as of now.... so room is no problem!!! 

email me for loft pics... [email protected] or ill try and post them soon 

I also have a 10x10 loft w/ holding pens, individual and pairs..... with 4 separate kit boxes..... im interested in your parlors, and the west of englands.... predators are just that!!! predators!!!! if you fly your flock your subject to get hit..... lets pray we dont... theres no safe way, but to hold them inside, and there not bred for that... let them fly as they should..... my expereince with pigeons goes back to 1988...... 

Thanks, blkramhemi



Pigeon Lady said:


> Due to health problems, I need to find homes for most of my birds. I have some gorgeous mixed breeds, White Homers, Chinese Owls, Parlor Rollers, and West of England Tumblers. I live in Bloomington, Indiana. I would prefer not to have to ship, but will consider it for the right home.
> 
> These birds are currently used to living in a loft with a large fly pen, so I would prefer a similar set-up for them, but let me know your set-up and I will consider it if you can provide a good and loving home.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a 10'x10' loft and a 20'x10' flight pen.all predator proof.i have raised chickens for 5 years now and have not lost one to a predator,my coop is predator proof.thanks


----------

